# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Դժբախտ պատահար ՀՊՏՀ-ում

## Ambrosine

Այսօր ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին մի ուսանող է մահացել: Դեպքի բոլոր մանրամասները չգիտեմ: Անունը Դավիթ էր, 2-րդ կուրս :Sad:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Այսօր ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին մի ուսանող է մահացել: Դեպքի բոլոր մանրամասները չգիտեմ: Անունը Դավիթ էր, 2-րդ կուրս


Էսօր երեք հատ դեպք եմ տեսել աչքովս, տրամադրությունս նենց ա ընկել   :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամերը միշտ էլ վտանգավոր են, ես միշտ զգուշանում էի, հատկապես մեր կիսաքանդ ֆուտբոլի դահլիճում :Bad: 

Ցավակցում եմ զոհվածի հարազատներին :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Արդեն ճշտեցի մանրամասները.
դասը ավարտվելուց հետո դասախոսն ասել, թե՝ երեխեք, գնացեք հագնվեք, որ այժմ էլ մյուս կուրսը գա: Դավիթն էլ ցանկություն է հայտնել մի անգամ էլ պարանով վեր բարձրանալ :Think: : Ձեռքը սայթաքել է ու...

Շատ լավ սովորող էր...
Ժողում այսօր մի դասախոս էլ է մահացել:

----------


## Արեն

Շատ լավ սովորող էր...
Ժողում այսօր մի դասախոս էլ է մահացել:[/QUOTE]

ովէ

----------


## Ambrosine

> ովէ


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհետաքրքրեց էլ, որ հարցնեինք: Միայն գիտեմ, որ 50-ն անց մարդ է:

----------


## aerosmith

այ մարդ ժողուի վրա էսօր գալովի ա ։ :Sad:

----------


## davidus

> Այսօր ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին մի ուսանող է մահացել: Դեպքի բոլոր մանրամասները չգիտեմ: Անունը Դավիթ էր, 2-րդ կուրս


ցավակցում եմ հարազատներին......

Հ.Գ. Astgh ջան, ինչի  դու ժողում ես սովորում?

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Այսօր ֆիզկուլտուրայի ժամին մի ուսանող է մահացել: Դեպքի բոլոր մանրամասները չգիտեմ: Անունը Դավիթ էր, 2-րդ կուրս


Ցավակցում եմ զոհվածի հարազատներին

----------


## Haykolo007

Ես էլ էի այդ օրը դասի,ես մենակ տեսել եմ թե ոնց են շտապօգնության մեքենայով տանում,մյուս օրն էլ պարզվեց ,որ մեր հարեւվանի բարեկամն էր այդ տղան,ընտանիքի միակ երեխան էր,ինչքան գիտեմ ընկնելուց վիզն էր կոտրել: :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ ահավոր ա...  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցավակցում եմ հարազատներին......
> 
> Հ.Գ. Astgh ջան, ինչի  դու ժողում ես սովորում?


Ոչ, գյուղհամալսարանի սանիտարական փորձագիտությունում :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.12.2009), Kuk (09.12.2009), Yellow Raven (08.12.2009), Աբելյան (09.12.2009)

----------

